# Продукты компании Jetico Inc.: Новости



## Саныч (22 Окт 2009)

*Jetico Personal Firewall v.2.1.0.6*

Вышла новая версия персонального файерволла (брандмауэра) от компании Jetico — Jetico Personal Firewall v.2.x, позволяющего обезопасить компьютер от хакерских атак и вредоносного программного обеспечения, уже находящегося на вашем ПК (на жестком диске или в памяти). 

Вторая версия JPF лишилась поддержки Windows 9x и, к большому сожалению пользователей, стала платной. Впрочем, этот брандмауэр по-прежнему остается одним из самых надежных персональных решений при минимальной требовательности к ресурсам. Компенсацией платности для пользователей второй версии должны стать: 
-работа в режиме службы (сервиса) Windows, что обеспечивает контроль и защиту на более ранней стадии старта системы; 
-улучшенный механизм редактирования правил и выдачи предупреждений с возможностью индивидуальной настройки их визуального представления; 
-расширенные настройки конфигурации, а также многие другие изменения, особенно интересные «продвинутым» пользователям и системным администраторам. 

Как и прежде, обеспечивается защита на трех уровнях: 
-на низком уровне (фильтрация сетевых пакетов по протоколам, адресам, портам и пр.); 
-по приложениям (ограничение доступа определенных приложений к заданным сетевым ресурсам); 
-по активности приложений (отслеживается запуск других приложений в скрытом окне, запись в память другого приложения и подобная подозрительная активность, могущая свидетельствовать о работе вирусов-троянов).








В новой версии исправлены ошибки, добавлена возможность управления через реестр. Подробности можно прочитать тут.


Загрузить Jetico Personal Firewall v.2.1.0.6 можно по этому адресу (3,7 Мб, Shareware, Windows All), параллельно распространяется дистрибутив версии с поддержкой Windows NT4 SP6. Имеется русский интерфейс.


----------



## Severnyj (19 Дек 2010)

*Jetico Personal Firewall 2.1.0.10: брандмауэр для домашнего ПК*

Выпущена новая версия браундмауэра от компании Jetico. Программа предназначена для домашних пользователей и обеспечивает защиту от вредоносных приложений, вторжений и пр. Среди ее особенностей можно выделить подробные, настраиваемые логи событий, отчеты, возможность тонкой настройки параметров программы. В Jetico Personal Firewall предусмотрено несколько предустановленных наборов правил, между которыми можно переключаться. Кроме этого, можно создавать и собственные наборы.







В последней версии обновлены языковые модули, исправлены ошибки.

Разработчик: Jetico
Распространяется: shareware, 40 евро
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 3,56 Мбайт 
Скачать можно отсюда.
Источник


----------

